# Network Connection problem



## christ1065 (Jun 9, 2011)

I tried to search for this answer and after 2 hrs i am frustrated. I was on liberty .9 decided to use TBH all in one method for CM4DX. followed instructions phone booted into CM7 activated phone. Said activation successful. But I get no 3g data connection or can make any calls. I can use wifi. I reflashed and flashed newest nightly same problem. Changed radio to .07 and .12. Also under settings my phone number is listed wrong. Any suggestion will help.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

but u did try .07 radio first? cus thats the one u should use on cm7


----------



## christ1065 (Jun 9, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> but u did try .07 radio first? cus thats the one u should use on cm7


 Yes and It is currently on .07. I think I might have wiped my phone No.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

christ1065 said:


> I tried to search for this answer and after 2 hrs i am frustrated. I was on liberty .9 decided to use TBH all in one method for CM4DX. followed instructions phone booted into CM7 activated phone. Said activation successful. But I get no 3g data connection or can make any calls. I can use wifi. I reflashed and flashed newest nightly same problem. Changed radio to .07 and .12. Also under settings my phone number is listed wrong. Any suggestion will help.


make a nandroid backup and then do a nandroid restore to any froyo rom. If you dont have one, go ahead and sbf and make one. While you're on froyo, fix your activation issue. If *228 doesn't do it, you'll have to call. Dont say anything about flashing roms though. lol. Once the issue is fixed, then you can do a nandroid restore back to the CM7 backup you made earlier.


----------



## christ1065 (Jun 9, 2011)

razorloves said:


> make a nandroid backup and then do a nandroid restore to any froyo rom. If you dont have one, go ahead and sbf and make one. While you're on froyo, fix your activation issue. If *228 doesn't do it, you'll have to call. Dont say anything about flashing roms though. lol. Once the issue is fixed, then you can do a nandroid restore back to the CM7 backup you made earlier.


Went back to froyo nandroid, didn't work. Called verizon had to manually program phone. Thank you Razor for all your help. Don't know how i messed it up.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

weird...so are u on the newest cm7 nightly now?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

christ1065 said:


> Went back to froyo nandroid, didn't work. Called verizon had to manually program phone. Thank you Razor for all your help. Don't know how i messed it up.


you're welcome.
Sounds like you live outside of a verizon market. If thats the case, then *228 is kinda useless to you cuz OTA activation won't work. So, if you ever need to re-activate your phone manually in the future, just make sure you use the MIN, MDN and SID numbers that vzw gave you when you called. Then you'll be good to go.


----------



## christ1065 (Jun 9, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> weird...so are u on the newest cm7 nightly now?


Yes after i fixed it I went back to the nandroid I made for cm7.


----------



## christ1065 (Jun 9, 2011)

razorloves said:


> you're welcome.
> Sounds like you live outside of a verizon market. If thats the case, then *228 is kinda useless to you cuz OTA activation won't work. So, if you ever need to re-activate your phone manually in the future, just make sure you use the MIN, MDN and SID numbers that vzw gave you when you called. Then you'll be good to go.


I live in Verizon market and *228 always worked, but I somehow messed up my MIN,MDN, and SID


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

christ1065 said:


> I live in Verizon market and *228 always worked, but I somehow messed up my MIN,MDN, and SID


oh, ok. that's strange. at least you got it working again.


----------

